# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ร่วมประมูล รายการ ปลัดขิก หัวนกคุ้มอุดกริ่ง  เมตา ค้าขายร่ำรวยครับ รุ่นไตรมาศ44 หลวงพ่อเปิ่น

## bbmanham

*ร่วมประมูล รายการ ปลัดขิก หัวนกคุ้มอุดกริ่ง  เมตา ค้าขายร่ำรวยครับ รุ่นไตรมาศ44 หลวงพ่อเปิ่น วัดบางพระ*



> [size=17pt]แบ่งให้ 1 อันครับ[/size]




*
(แอท) เริ่ม 259 เคาะต่อไป 10- (แอท)*

/// ปิดประมูล 29 ก.ค  เวลา 22.30 น ///

*ไม่ต่อเวลา ปิดตรงๆ ท่านที่ชนะประมูล ช่วยค่าส่ง 30*

----------

